# Lovely patterns here...



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....can't read a word of it but they have charts!...LOL

http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/cosi_manual/message/1125


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

youre a crackup i love reading youre posts,dont ever leave!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...life is short....gotta have fun while you can!!!...


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Lol,did you say lol again,i loved that conversation!haha lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I say LOL a LOT...it just flows right out of my fingers to the keyboard...LOL...I love conversations on here with these people who are as uptight as a frog's ass...and that's water tight!!!...LOL...It just makes them mad that they can't make ME mad!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I apologize for that unkind post....it's no excuse but I've had a kind of rough day....please forgive me.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll try to post a picture here since you wanted one...LOL...


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Old lady my eye,you are younger than me for sure,i am 53!nice smooth face and cute,lovely to see you!


----------



## debba (Jun 27, 2011)

Just sayin... gonna use your frog sayin' Love it. Hope your day get better. Keep posting.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

looks like it might be a great site.... and for those of us who are foreign language challenged there is a "translate" button in the upper right corner.... switches everything to english!



Phoenix said:


> ....can't read a word of it but they have charts!...LOL
> 
> http://espanol.groups.yahoo.com/group/cosi_manual/message/1125


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I think it is wonderful that we can share patterns even if we speak different languages. I have tried to use translated patterns. They lose something in the translation. A picture is worth a thousand words. jinx


----------



## LelabB (Feb 5, 2012)

Which word? I tried them all, since I don't know what any
of them mean I came out with more things I couldn't read.
Loved the blue crocheted shawl.
Help


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

SharonM said:


> looks like it might be a great site.... and for those of us who are foreign language challenged there is a "translate" button in the upper right corner.... switches everything to english!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant find that translate button !!!


----------



## nefer3333 (May 16, 2011)

Yes which word translates to English?


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry.... the "translate" option was actually part of the Google search line.



Diane D said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > looks like it might be a great site.... and for those of us who are foreign language challenged there is a "translate" button in the upper right corner.... switches everything to english!
> ...


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

can anyone tell me how to use a translator for patterns where youput the mouse over the pattern and its translated immediately? ther was a post on here a while back but don't remember which digest it was in


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

press your translate button,top of the page.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I loved the multi-colored one....it's gorgeous....I just wish I was talented enough to make something like that....my talents lie in the direction of hats, scarves and dishcloths...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Old lady my eye,you are younger than me for sure,i am 53!nice smooth face and cute,lovely to see you!


I'll be 60 in November.....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I found the translation page....here's the one I was talking about...

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://mirincondecrochet.wordpress.com/2011/05/06/soberbio-chaleco-circular/&ei=AjLGT8igGoic8QTo5sHABg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CFcQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSoberbio%2Bchaleco%2Bcircular%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1600%26bih%3D771%26prmd%3Dimvns

LOL...and it still wasn't in English.....guess I'll look closer next time before posting...LOL


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I downloaded Google Chrome specifically for the translation option. I use it most of the time now and it's faster than my default internet connection too...

There are some lovely patterns. Bookmarked so I can go back and browse. Thanks for posting the link Phoenix...


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I apologize for that unkind post....it's no excuse but I've had a kind of rough day....please forgive me.....


You are not forgiven until you post more of the same!!hahah!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for that unkind post....it's no excuse but I've had a kind of rough day....please forgive me.....
> ...


Oh, I'm sure there will be more down the road a bit...LOL


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks--I was looking for a circular bolero for my daughter. 

Es una bueno suerte que yo hablo Espanol."Lucky for me I speak the Spanish" AND I crochet too!

Thanks again!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Augusta said:


> Thanks--I was looking for a circular bolero for my daughter.
> 
> Es una bueno suerte que yo hablo Espanol."Lucky for me I speak the Spanish" AND I crochet too!
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh, lucky you!!!...I hope she enjoys your gift!


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

On second glance--the actual pattern for that lovely colorful bolero is in German; the caption is in Spanish and the note on the picture is from a Russian website; AND all us KPer's are looking at it from Britain, Canada, New Zealand, the U.S. and all the other lovely places. Truly multi-national. Boggles the mind!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Augusta said:


> On second glance--the actual pattern for that lovely colorful bolero is in German; the caption is in Spanish and the note on the picture is from a Russian website; AND all us KPer's are looking at it from Britain, Canada, New Zealand, the U.S. and all the other lovely places. Truly multi-national. Boggles the mind!


I guess this gives a whole new argument to the reading of charts, yes???...LOL


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

My problem is not a translation,- I can't find how to make a copy of it on paper to star crocheting !


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Fialka said:


> My problem is not a translation,- I can't find how to make a copy of it on paper to star crocheting !


I highlight, copy and paste into a document. Just tried one and it worked fine.
Good luck.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Fialka said:
> 
> 
> > My problem is not a translation,- I can't find how to make a copy of it on paper to star crocheting !
> ...


That's how I do it also.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't get to see, the group had exceeded there limit, so I will try again later.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

couldn't find what you want to show....google can translate it for you, try it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I apologize for that unkind post....it's no excuse but I've had a kind of rough day....please forgive me.....


You're forgiven. You know the old saying, if the shoe fits, wear it.
:roll:


----------



## Muna (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll brush up on my Spanish ....your are so right these are beautiful! Spanish may be easier than accomplishing the crocheting for me!!!! I love to look at beautiful work and these surely are !


----------



## nefer3333 (May 16, 2011)

Anybody out there that can write out these patterns in English I can't get my translation thingy to work on them


----------

